# I am going to take Menopur 300iu



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies


In a few hours I am giving myself my first injection of Menopur 300iu (4 vials (candy powder) and 1 vial water. I hope I got it right   . This is also taken with my Buserelin 0.5ml which I will do before taking Menopur.


My question is: 


Any side effects from Menopur? How soon will I get it? I am on a high dose ....my next ultrasound scan is next saturday (5th Nov)


I would like to hear from anyone to ease my nerves a bit   ..really need your help.


Many thanks


Love


Hope xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Hope,

Good Luck with your 1st jab, I found it a bit tricky to mix but you'll be ok once you get the hang of it.

You may start to feel a bit bloated and full once the follies start to grow, they will let you know at your scan next week how they are all doing! 

Best of luck to you on this cycle xxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Hope,
I was on Menopur 300 for the first time in my last cycle and will be on it again when I start again soon. I didn't have any side effects at all. I am going up to 375IU for the next cycle.
Good luck 
MJ1 xx


----------

